# do people use Facebook to get casual hook-ups?



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

i kind of think it's sad, but then i dunno, i see some cute women on my friends' friend list.


----------



## Doorman (Mar 4, 2015)

homerjay said:


> i kind of think it's sad, but then i dunno, i see some cute women on my friends' friend list.


I think that other networks have sprung up to more directly facilitate "hook ups". Facebook still reigns supreme to flaunt supposed success and happiness, and perpetuate the ideal image.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I've heard of it, but how does it even work? Who the heck responds to friend requests or random PMs from people they don't know?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I donkonw - a lot of "hot Russian girls" saw my profile and want to chat.......




Joey2k said:


> I've heard of it, but how does it even work? Who the heck responds to friend requests or random PMs from people they don't know?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Joey2k said:


> I've heard of it, but how does it even work? Who the heck responds to friend requests or random PMs from people they don't know?


I like this dismissal. is there a reason i must care? and it's "not per my age" when people older have shown such or greater "ignorance"? lololol.....sorry, but this is fun..


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

i pretty much hated everyone in high school, so fortunately for me i have no "high school sweethearts" to stalk me.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> i pretty much hated everyone in high school, so fortunately for me i have no "high school sweethearts" to stalk me.


ok....i get the picture now lolol..


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> I donkonw - a lot of "hot Russian girls" saw my profile and want to chat.......


I like how you try to scope me out and say how i must be reserved and mature in how I post....

will you imprison me for being frivolous? :smthumbup:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

homerjay said:


> i kind of think it's sad, but then i dunno, i see some cute women on my friends' friend list.


So you've never gotten a friend request from someone young enough to be your daughter asking if you would help her find her panties because she's lost them? 

(I wish I were only kidding here....)


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

One can definitely hook via FB. However, one must take care not to come off like stalker. One could strike up "spontaneous" thread chat if there were some common "like" for some group. Once you are in the same group, asking someone to meet up IRL seems okay.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> So you've never gotten a friend request from someone young enough to be your daughter asking if you would help her find her panties because she's lost them?
> 
> (I wish I were only kidding here....)


yes, i have to be steady and mature..lolol.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

You know I have been on FB for years and once a very attractive lady my age reached out to me because she agreed with my commentary on an article via the internet. She lives in the Midwest, a single mom devoted to her son who is an aspiring musician and seems on every account to be a great lady. My wife is aware of her and initially she thought it was odd but we rarely talk or comment on each others posts. 

A couple of years ago she was dating heavily and reporting on some of the disaster dates she had. It was entertaining to say the least. She has found a great guy and is engaged. I am thrilled for her. 

If this had happened after my TAM conversion I doubt I would have accepted her invitation.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

RClawson said:


> You know I have been on FB for years and once a very attractive lady my age reached out to me because she agreed with my commentary on an article via the internet. She lives in the Midwest, a single mom devoted to her son who is an aspiring musician and seems on every account to be a great lady. My wife is aware of her and initially she thought it was odd but we rarely talk or comment on each others posts.
> 
> A couple of years ago she was dating heavily and reporting on some of the disaster dates she had. It was entertaining to say the least. She has found a great guy and is engaged. I am thrilled for her.
> 
> If this had happened after my TAM conversion I doubt I would have accepted her invitation.


ok..so i have to make "reasoned" and mature posts...this is why it's not inherent to adulthood lololol..ok.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

homerjay said:


> ok..so i have to make "reasoned" and mature posts...this is why it's not inherent to adulthood lololol..ok.


Do your replies ever have anything to do with what you're (ostensibly) replying too?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Do your replies ever have anything to do with what you're (ostensibly) replying too?


yes. because supposedly i have to "post mature", when i don't really want to, nor see how this is of any different tone to all other threads here..

you'd probably respond "i don't give a ****!" well right back at yuh, buddy....you can complain, but i don't take well to slights from strangers...


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

homerjay said:


> yes. because supposedly i have to "post mature", when i don't really want to, nor see how this is of any different tone to all other threads here..
> 
> you'd probably respond "i don't give a ****!" well right back at yuh, buddy....you can complain, but i don't take well to slights from strangers...


The thing is, you seem to see slights where none exist. It seems kind of strange to me.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

GTdad said:


> The thing is, you seem to see slights where none exist. It seems kind of strange to me.


erm...OK. But if you seek to psychically scope me out and then try and say stuff to goad me/control me when 99.9% of others here don't take this forum seriously, then i'll act in a hostile fashion. :smthumbup: You'll probably look to dismiss my points, and expect me to heed yours, but i don't think human interaction works that way.  I'm a trained psychologist, so your interaction skills make me laugh.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

homerjay said:


> I'm a trained psychologist, so your interaction skills make me laugh.


This may well be the funniest thing you've ever posted here.

See, THAT was a slight.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

homerjay said:


> I'm a trained psychologist, so your interaction skills make me laugh.


You might want to work on that bedside manner.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Cletus said:


> You might want to work on that bedside manner.


doesn't matter. many others claim as such, yet they are not scolded for it...:smthumbup: all part of the fun..


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

GTdad said:


> This may well be the funniest thing you've ever posted here.
> 
> See, THAT was a slight.


it doesn't matter. it was just/intended, because you're trying to cajole a stranger concerning how he must post...:smthumbup: i'll be as lighthearted and non-serious as i please, not because you and your friends here think "hehe..what can we do to scope him out?"

look, i don't care if you don't approve of me. 

i really don't care if you try to psychically read me..

and i don't care again if you try and cajole me. i'll just keep doing my thing, since i don't need to care if strangers don't approve of me. since when are normal/balanced attitudes wrong? :lol::scratchhead::sleeping:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

So, have you gotten standard knowledge yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

pidge70 said:


> So, have you gotten standard knowledge yet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i don't know what that means.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Personal said:


> Congratulations.


for what?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

homerjay said:


> i don't know what that means.


Really? You have like 3-4 threads about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

i do? meh...my only "concern" here is the continual psychic reading and saying i how i must serious and mature without fail..


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

homerjay said:


> i do? meh...my only "concern" here is the continual psychic reading and saying i how i must serious and mature without fail..


So, are you married? In a serious relationship? I'm curious as to what brought you to a marriage forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

the reason(s) i come here are my own. i don't need to inform you of them. i don't know who you are.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

homerjay said:


> the reason(s) i come here are my own. i don't need to inform you of them. i don't know who you are.


I didn't say you needed to. I was just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

homerjay said:


> I like this dismissal. is there a reason i must care? and it's "not per my age" when people older have shown such or greater "ignorance"? lololol.....sorry, but this is fun..


I...can't tell if you're agreeing or disagreeing with me



LongWalk said:


> One can definitely hook via FB. However, one must take care not to come off like stalker. One could strike up "spontaneous" thread chat if there were some common "like" for some group. Once you are in the same group, asking someone to meet up IRL seems okay.


Ah, that makes sense. If you are friends with someone and you and another of their friends (that you don't know) comment on one of your friend's posts, that could be a conversation starter.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

homerjay said:


> yes. because supposedly i have to "post mature", when i don't really want to, nor see how this is of any different tone to all other threads here..
> 
> you'd probably respond "i don't give a ****!" well right back at yuh, buddy....you can complain, but i don't take well to slights from strangers...


Thank You Richard Cranium


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

At the risk of getting this conversation back on track...

Yes, people seek casual hookups on Facebook. It's through an app called "Tinder". Made for exactly that reason. It's for the kids, but I'm going to be looking into it a little deeper after I have "the talk" with my wife. I'm guessing a lot of people looking for intimacy in their ice-cold marriage could and do use it. 

From what little I know, you sign up and it scans other members Facebook profiles for potential matches. It seems to be perfect for married people to hook up casually.


----------

